# Kubota M105X 3 Point Problems



## Wesley Butler (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a Kubota m105x and the 3 point lift is inop , sometimes it will work from the rear buttons but never from inside, when I move the switch inside the light lights up that it is seeing my request, but most of the time it just flashes fast all the time and nothing works, fuses good . Any help would be appreciated


----------



## spalgolfer (Nov 8, 2020)

Did you ever find out about your 3 point issues I have the same problem but mine intermittent. On an M120

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------

